# ~Request Thread~ (Mookville90, Brook, AizensGirl & Gaara Hyuuga)



## Demon Lord (Mar 9, 2007)

AizensGirl is now Kanon ♥ (me) I had a name change, sorry for the confusion ^^

With Possibilities of Close and Snow Princess popping in to do requests too.
It was decided that I would make a new thread after all the drama of the old one, were starting up anew.

*Rules:*
Please have a decent amount of posts before requesting
Please credit the maker of your Signature/Avatar
Rep is appreciated but not a must
No insults or foul language.
----
*What do you request?* Signature, Avatar, or both.
*Who do you want to make it?* If you don't care who makes it, skip this.
*Stock:* What picture do you want in your request, please link it, some people are still stuck with Dial-up (Hehe, fools)
*What do you want as text, and what style of text?* If you don't want text, say that you don't.
*Effects and other:* Any other info here
----

*Examples of Mookville90's work*




*Examples of Brook's work*




*Examples of Kanon ♥'s work*
Heero's/Wings shop

*Examples or Gaara Hyuuga's work*
Heero's/Wings shop


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2007)

guess i can be the first requester .. for the one who sees it firsts and makes it gets rep and cred

Size: 350x100
Text: None
Stock: 
Colour: Prefeably White and black but if it doesnt fit just put a clolour that fits.


----------



## Close (Mar 10, 2007)

*What do you request?* _Signature_

*Who do you want to make it?*_ Brook Or/and both AizenzGirl_

*Stock:* _Got you some renders..._
Please put both in the sig.

*What do you want as text, and what style of text?* _Naruto Shippuden_ (At The Top) _Close_ (Anywhere Else)

Images:


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 10, 2007)

Mookville90 said:


> ...........my name is spelled right.



^_^;
Glad to be of grammatical service.

Ill do it close ^^

Brook: Just post some examples and ill update

Edit:
Here you are Close, hope you like


----------



## Close (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks AizensGirl, it looks cool 

I'll will +Rep you later because it says in a window: " You must spread some reputation around before your give some to AizensGirl again."


----------



## xX♥Bern (Mar 10, 2007)

I would like to make a request...

What do you request? Avatar
Who do you want to make it? Doesn't matter.
Stock: Capcom Studio Head Talks Mature Titles, Reusing Engines
What do you want as text, and what style of text? NaruIno ...Break me down
Effects and other: Well the colors doesn't matter as long as it matches.

Thanks, will give cred and rep of course.


----------



## Close (Mar 11, 2007)

Here burn_bern : 

Or



You may not like them so you don't have to use them.


----------



## Shiro (Mar 11, 2007)

Can I have a sig request
Pic: 
Size: whatever
Color: Green or Blue (not light blue)
Text: Dont ever Change.......(at the bottom)
and  Tai (at the top)


----------



## Haruko (Mar 11, 2007)

Someone pick some out for me... 

Ok I saw the choices and I will choose









Also Kusanagi


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2007)

Alright, I would like to have an Avatar/Signature made for me, but I have very little knowledge of stock photo's so possibly direct me towards a good stock site, or if you have any good stock, use that.

I would like a Ceres Victoria(Hellsing) ava/sig please.


----------



## xX♥Bern (Mar 11, 2007)

Close said:


> Here burn_bern :
> 
> Or
> 
> ...




wow those are cute, but i changed the text request. can i still have them?
I will rep you XD


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 11, 2007)

Tai said:


> Can I have a sig request
> Pic:
> Size: whatever
> Color: Green or Blue (not light blue)
> ...




I'll takes this request.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey i got a request for anyone.
Can u look at the thread Request PLS DO
Rep and cred. YEs.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 11, 2007)

Can I get a banner with a red and black background and on the left bottom corner can it say in sweet font 'Revamped' in red and black letters. 

On the right side can you put the faces(and collors) of 

Thanks to all in advance. I just want a nice banner size one with a sweet akatsuki theme type or just black and red.

I will rep you for rewards ( reps from 3 different people)


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 11, 2007)

Bishop.  U asked that in the regular graphic place in the request placer an then here.  JUST WAIT!


----------



## Haruko (Mar 11, 2007)

Slayer stop spamming and being a hypocrite. Can someone do Darky's I have other things to do.

Also half our posts have been deleted lol


----------



## Beau Logan (Mar 11, 2007)

*Sig:*
*Size:* 400 x 266
*Font:* Dosen't matter.
*Color:* Kinda but not really similar to orginal image.
*Text:* "Smile for me." _Subetext:_ "Rio"
*Effects:* Bright please♥ And the transparency still there if possible.


----------



## Suzie (Mar 11, 2007)

Avatar:
Stock: 

Size: 150x150
Text: Miyavi
Effects and other: I dunno D:


----------



## Close (Mar 11, 2007)

burn_bern said:


> wow those are cute, but i changed the text request. can i still have them?
> I will rep you XD



Yeah, Sure !

I also made the new text ones  



And


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



stock for signature:


sizeever works for signature
will rep + cred! thx in advance
Another siggy
Stock


Text:Quincy
Color:Whatever matches
Size whatever works

Rep and cRed also


----------



## xX♥Bern (Mar 11, 2007)

Close said:


> Yeah, Sure !
> 
> I also made the new text ones
> 
> ...



OMG thanks!!!! You are teh awesome, I lurf you!!!!! If I could I would rep you again but I'll credit you. Thanks again! *takes them and runs away happily*


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 11, 2007)

@ Slayer
Your spamming our thread
Bishop is allowed to post wherever the hell he chooses

Bishop, Gaara Hyuuga did yours
Miyavi, ill do yours


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 11, 2007)

Im not trying to spam. Im trying to make a reqest


----------



## Haruko (Mar 11, 2007)

WHY DID YOU POST YOUR REQUEST TWICE!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Also we have so many. Where is Mooky?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 12, 2007)

none is gonna do mine request even thought i requested first ? ... i can repost it if ya want.


----------



## Haruko (Mar 12, 2007)

Alright I will do it.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 12, 2007)

Thx Brook


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 12, 2007)

I have an update
Im moving into a house (I live in an apartment currently)
So I may not be on, but I'm unsure as to when were moving


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 12, 2007)

*What do you request?:* Sig
*Who do you want to make it?:* Brook
*Stock:*


I want the panel with Sasuke taking off his shirt in the first image on the left side and Sasuke CS 2 in the second image on the right side of the sig.

*Size:* 400x110
*What do you want as text, and what style of text?:* Lazlow
*Colors:* Bright colors please

Thanks


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 12, 2007)

Tai's sig:



Your Sig is done if you want me to change anything let me know.

rep and cred please.


----------



## Haruko (Mar 12, 2007)

I would just like to pont out that there are 4 members of this thread and yet I have 4 requests to do from
Darky Sonic
Gaara Hyuuga
Clocko
Lazlow

I will do them in that order, starting now.


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 12, 2007)

sorry guys i had to work
i did ta's sig


EDIT 
aw man i didn't realize gaara did it......i even sent him a pm.


----------



## Haruko (Mar 12, 2007)

Darky Sonic's request. Hope you like it choose which one. Don't forget to cred (and rep maybe)


----------



## Close (Mar 12, 2007)

Mookville90 said:


> sorry guys i had to work
> i did ta's sig
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't notice either !

My bad 

Well here it is :  

Meh.


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 12, 2007)

Lol, you got some selection there Tai 

Miyavi


I hope its ok =/ I stink at avatars xD


----------



## Haruko (Mar 13, 2007)

AizensGirl I posted a new  selection on the first page.

GH




I am still working on the others. Dont forget credit and rep maybe.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the sig Brook


----------



## Suzie (Mar 13, 2007)

AizensGirl said:


> Lol, you got some selection there Tai
> 
> Miyavi
> 
> ...



xD It looks great, I love it  

Thanks


----------



## Iris (Mar 13, 2007)

*What do you request?:* Sig and avi
*Who do you want to make it?:* Irrelevant
*Stock:* 

Link removed

I want the sig where Aizen sits in his chair and avi just his head of course^^

*Size:* 450x150 sig, 100x100 avi and max. 10kb (if possible).

*Colors:* Aizen's original outfit colors, for background you can choose, as long as you can see Aizen clearly, so best not to flashy 

Oh and no text is needed whatsoever...thanks in advance.

And of course +rep for anyone who can do it


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 13, 2007)

I updated it Brook.


----------



## Haruko (Mar 13, 2007)

This is clocko's sig. The ava will come in a minute. If you don't like this then I will try something else. Other wise credit and rep

Ava


----------



## pedobearr (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry for the late greeting guys. Good luck with your shop. If someone's going to help me with my shop, let's have a battle. Hope to see your shop active. And good luck again.


----------



## Einstein (Mar 13, 2007)

Brook said:


>


I love it! Thanks!


----------



## xX♥Bern (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey guys, I'd like to ask if I could help out making sigs and avatars...


----------



## Haruko (Mar 13, 2007)

No I think there are plenty of threads with fewer makers than here. We have 4 official members and SP and Close can do them from time to time as well. Sorry.


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Mar 13, 2007)

*What do you request?* Avatar
*Who do you want to make it?* Brook.
*Stock:* a being equal to that of heaven
*Size:* 125x125 and 130x130
*What do you want as text, and what style of text?* HT
*Colors:* Black and white, but if you have better colors in mind, it's up to you.
*Effects and other:* None.

Thanks.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 13, 2007)

I can do requests too.


----------



## Haruko (Mar 13, 2007)

And your point is? You are an official member.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 13, 2007)

*Waits on his*


----------



## Haruko (Mar 13, 2007)

CAN SOMEONE ELSE DO SOME REQUESTS!?!?!?!


----------



## Close (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, I did 2 and I am not an official member because these guys are really good and I am amateur or below.

Good Job, Brook with Clocko's sig/ava


----------



## Haruko (Mar 13, 2007)

Help is always appreciated (Mookville who has only done one-then again he has his own thread)

Lazlow


its like a throwback to my old tags. with those renders and the lack of bg space I threw this together, vector style. Credit + rep if poss


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 13, 2007)

Bishop said:


> *Waits on his*



Gaara_Hyuuga did yours, hes not showing it for some reason


----------



## Haruko (Mar 13, 2007)

He's redoing it.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 13, 2007)

How bout mine?  I requested mine


----------



## Haruko (Mar 13, 2007)

You also requested it elsewhere. You even linked us the post. I have done all the ones directed at me and Darky's.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 13, 2007)

It looks exactly the same Brook


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 13, 2007)

*sorry guys*



DeathScythe said:


> *What do you request?:* Sig and avi
> *Who do you want to make it?:* Irrelevant
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



im sorry ive been busy
and Brook ill take some off your hands if you want
@DeathSchyte
will it be okay for me to use a different image.......one with color? I'll try and find one. And if i do i'll send you a pm.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a super special awesome request to make, and I will reward whoever does it with love, kisses and whatnot. 

Can you make a sig with this: 
Sized correctly, of course.

And an Avatar with this: 
Again, sized accordingly, and cropped with the focous on her face.

I know this is a rather specific undertaking, but I can't use mah 'puter right now, and I would like a new theme.


Much appreciated.


----------



## Shiro (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry I didnt say thanx!!! but Thanx!


----------



## Close (Mar 13, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I have a super special awesome request to make, and I will reward whoever does it with love, kisses and whatnot.
> 
> Can you make a sig with this:
> Sized correctly, of course.
> ...



You already posted a NEW THREAD about this, you don't need to request it *x2*.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 13, 2007)

Close said:


> You already posted a NEW THREAD about this, you don't need to request it *x2*.


 
But nobody was responding...


----------



## Iris (Mar 13, 2007)

Mookville90 said:


> @DeathSchyte
> will it be okay for me to use a different image.......one with color? I'll try and find one. And if i do i'll send you a pm.



It'll be ok, as long as it's that particular picture, thanks.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow, thanks Brook, it's awesome 

Credit and reps for you


----------



## Haruko (Mar 14, 2007)

Arashi's


----------



## Bleach (Mar 14, 2007)

Hiya  heres my form 

What do you request? Sig and Ava
Who do you want to make it? Brook =]
Stock: [
*Spoiler*: __ 



IMG][/IMG]



 scawy xP
What do you want as text, and what style of text?Text= "Wd0" Subext="A Legend"
Effects and other: idk >.< 

ty  when its made i be sure 2 rep and cred u


----------



## Beau Logan (Mar 14, 2007)

*Sits in a chair swinging her feet.* I don't mind waiting. Everyone's busy.


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 14, 2007)

Rio<Milk said:


> *Sits in a chair swinging her feet.* I don't mind waiting. Everyone's busy.



I can't do it, I hate puppyshipping, I'd probably replace Jou with Atem


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 14, 2007)

Can someone do my request or no?


If not can u make a sig with zaero polo?

*Spoiler*: __ 




Stock

Color best matching
Text:Zaero-polo0  
Extra info anything that makes it look good


----------



## Beau Logan (Mar 14, 2007)

AizensGirl said:


> I can't do it, I hate puppyshipping, I'd probably replace Jou with Atem


 Poor baby. Don't sweat it.


----------



## Foretold (Mar 14, 2007)

Can you PLEASE make a sig for me with this picture:



Can you do something cool with the picture and backround? I would prefer red or blue but if you can't its fine. I am not worried, you guys are so talanted!

And for the text can you put: Deidara

And could you also make it the same size as this: 



THANK YOU


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 14, 2007)

Can you make a ava for this? 


Can you make it also very light colored? Like glowyish? Thanks!


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 14, 2007)

honor21 said:


> Can you PLEASE make a sig for me with this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hope you like it.



Please rep and cred.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow!! you guys look like you're up to your ear(s) with requests here lol XDDD I'll take DeathScythe's, actually I've already told him at his thread that I'll make his sig and avy and he sent me Aizen's pic in a pm..


----------



## Iris (Mar 15, 2007)

Hehe yah guys, you got work enough, so you can cut my request off.

Thanks anyhow


----------



## Haruko (Mar 15, 2007)

Urahara I am just starting yours.

And now I have finished


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 15, 2007)

And when can u get my siggy?  I dont wanna spam but i really want my siggy


----------



## Foretold (Mar 15, 2007)

THANK YOU. It looks great!


----------



## darkwater297 (Mar 15, 2007)

What do you request? Both.
Stockocket ​_Monsters​_-​_Diamond&Pearl​_-​_490​_DP023​_Roaring​_Haganeil!​ _Protect​_the​_Bippa​_Village!![D-TVO​_WMV9​_120fps][C790FB3A].avi

What do you want as text, and what style of text? True love, Type of text = cursive 
Effects and other: 125x125 for avatar?


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 15, 2007)

darkwater297 said:


> What do you request? Both.
> Stockocket ​_Monsters​_-​_Diamond&Pearl​_-​_490​_DP023​_Roaring​_Haganeil!​ _Protect​_the​_Bippa​_Village!![D-TVO​_WMV9​_120fps][C790FB3A].avi
> 
> What do you want as text, and what style of text? True love, Type of text = cursive
> Effects and other: 125x125 for avatar?



Ill do it.....


----------



## Bleach (Mar 15, 2007)

Brook said:


> Urahara I am just starting yours.
> 
> And now I have finished



Oh God... O dear God.. That is amazing.. I Speechless.. all i can say is that... I REP and Cred u :3


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 15, 2007)

I hope you like it Rio.

Please Rep and Cred. If you want me to I'll make a sig the pic in your sig.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 15, 2007)

Gaara can u do my siggy>?


----------



## Beau Logan (Mar 15, 2007)

Gaara Hyuuga said:


> Please Rep and Cred. If you want me to I'll make a sig the pic in your sig.


Will do. ^_^ *Loves it*

S'all right, I want to my sig small by first appereance.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 15, 2007)

Slayer???У?$ said:


> Gaara can u do my siggy>?



Sure Slayer.  

@Rio<Milk: I'm glad you like it, let me know if you want any other sigs made.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 15, 2007)

*Sits in rocking chair listening to blues and waiting on sig*


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 15, 2007)

Bishop said:


> *Sits in rocking chair listening to blues and waiting on sig*



I'm working on your sig too.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 15, 2007)

How bout thetext zaero-polo and the other stock?


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 15, 2007)

Here you go. ^-^


----------



## whamslam3 (Mar 15, 2007)

*request*

hi can u make me a sig plz any1
Stock:  
Text: Dark Breaker
Size: what ever u think looks best
Colors: just try to match the colors of the stock or if u think somethin looks cool then go for it 
thank you


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 15, 2007)

Gaara Hyuuga said:


> Here you go. ^-^



Ehh its the same


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 15, 2007)

Slayer???У?$ said:


> Ehh its the same





Sorry about that.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 16, 2007)

I'll take *whamslam3's* request!

*Slayer*, enough is enough!!!!! What are you sigs hungry or something?! you post requests everywhere, savor your sigs for a while and don't take peoples' generosity here for granted!


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 16, 2007)

*Signature And Avy Request For Brook Or Gaara Hyuuga*

Stock: 

*Signature*

Colour: Whatever fits best
Size: 350x100
Text: Drain

*Avy.*

Colour: Same as sig
Size: 125x125
Text: Drain

Thanks In Advance


----------



## Haruko (Mar 16, 2007)

I'll sort it for you Darky.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 16, 2007)

whamslam3 said:


> hi can u make me a sig plz any1
> Stock:
> Text: Dark Breaker
> Size: what ever u think looks best
> ...


As promised *whamslam's* sig is delivered … 





Bishop said:


> Can I get a banner with a red and black background and on the left bottom corner can it say in sweet font 'Revamped' in red and black letters.
> 
> On the right side can you put the faces(and collors) of
> 
> ...


I just noticed that Bishop requested for this sig from the first page and no one made it for him so I took it, here:


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 16, 2007)

Brook said:


> I'll sort it for you Darky.



Good And Thanks  ill give ya some + rep in advance


----------



## whamslam3 (Mar 16, 2007)

WOW:amazed  thats awsome i like the idea u came up with for it. this sig looks dope! thnx alot! u r going in my special thnx


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 16, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> I'll take *whamslam3's* request!
> 
> *Slayer*, enough is enough!!!!! What are you sigs hungry or something?! you post requests everywhere, savor your sigs for a while and don't take peoples' generosity here for granted!



He certanly takes "freeload" to a new level


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 16, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> As promised *whamslam's* sig is delivered ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was working that sig request you got.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 16, 2007)

I was only trying to help! If you finished what you made for him post it please ^^ Bishop will have the luxury of choosing


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 16, 2007)

Hay Request Threaders!

This request isn't very specific because I'm not sure exactly what I want but can you make me a sig with these pictures (doesn't need all, use which you see appropriate). I probably will make myself a gif avy so no worries about avy.

Preferred Stocks:

 (lol just the top part)



(left side)

Combine it as you see fit. I'd just like it within the suggested sig limits (500 x 500) and darkish.

Thanks and go nuts! 

Edit: And can you have one with Sunuvmann written on it and one without?


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 16, 2007)

Darkwater:


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Mar 16, 2007)

could anyone work on mine here?


----------



## darkwater297 (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you I love it so much AizensGirl!


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 16, 2007)

basye said:


> could anyone work on mine here?



If you're talking about the Sanji one I did it in the other thread.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Mar 16, 2007)

no I got a diffrent and bigger one this time lol


----------



## Bishop (Mar 16, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> I was only trying to help! If you finished what you made for him post it please ^^ Bishop will have the luxury of choosing



Bishop is humble


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 16, 2007)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hay Request Threaders!
> 
> This request isn't very specific because I'm not sure exactly what I want but can you make me a sig with these pictures (doesn't need all, use which you see appropriate). I probably will make myself a gif avy so no worries about avy.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I was only able to work with one stock! Hope you like it ^^'


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 16, 2007)

Here you go Bishop.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 16, 2007)

*Cries* Thanl. Thank you so much :cries


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 17, 2007)

*What do you request?* An avatar
*Who do you want to make it?* Brook
*Stock:*SBS#7
*Size:*125x125
*What do you want as text, and what style of text?*. Without the text. Make it so, that it matches my sig
*Effects and other:*Make it so that it matches my sig and also exclude the snake in the background, please

Thanks


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 17, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> Sorry, but I was only able to work with one stock! Hope you like it ^^'


Nice. 

I'll make use of it as soon as I get the avy done


----------



## Shiro (Mar 17, 2007)

Sig request for anybody
Pic:

Color: Black
Text: (white color) Blinded by Evil. Driven by Friendship
 and Tai
Size: whatever (just not huge)

+rep and credit to the creator


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 17, 2007)

I"LL DO TAI"S
i just needed a request


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 17, 2007)

*What do you request?* Both, _Signature:_ 285x107, _Avatar:_ 125x125
*Who do you want to make it?* mookville90
*Stock:* 
*What do you want as text, and what style of text?* I want it to say "Jeanne" put it on the place you think it would look nice on. I want the style of the text the same font on the sig by mookville90 below.
*Effects and other:* 
I love the effect on this Sig. I'd love it if you'd put this same effect on the sig.

--------------

*Comment:* Thanks in advance! Once you're done with the Avatar & Signature please message me the images and then I'll +Rep the person! 
​


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 17, 2007)

@Tai
here ya go 2 versions

and v2


@Jenne well hope ya like
sig

ava



cred is all i need


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 17, 2007)

Umm.. O_o;;;
You spelled my name wrong. D: Btw. Can you use the same font on the sig picture I gave you? :l​


----------



## Shiro (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanx!!! rep and Credit!!!


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 17, 2007)

Jeanne said:


> Umm.. O_o;;;
> You spelled my name wrong. D: Btw. Can you use the same font on the sig picture I gave you? :l​



whoops, i'll have it fixed by tomorrow, and i'll send you a tag with the same font.


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 17, 2007)

Alright, thanks!​


----------



## Sara (Mar 17, 2007)

_*Request- an avatar and signature. *_
_*Stock-*_

_*Text- none, but if you want something go ahead*_
_*Effects/colour- whatever you think works best.*_

*Rep + credit for whoever does this.*


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 17, 2007)

Obito said:


> _*Request- an avatar and signature. *_
> _*Stock-*_
> 
> _*Text- none, but if you want something go ahead*_
> ...




Please show another pic. That one doesn't show.


----------



## Sara (Mar 17, 2007)

Gaara Hyuuga said:


> Please show another pic. That one doesn't show.


*Hm, ok no problem.*

*What do you mean it doesn't show? It just doesn't work at all? Is it not clean, or too big?*


----------



## Shiro (Mar 17, 2007)

it says photobucket banwith exceded or something


----------



## Sara (Mar 17, 2007)

*Hm...ok*

**re-uploads it**

*LOL, ok now?*


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 18, 2007)

Obito said:


> *Hm...ok*
> 
> **re-uploads it**
> 
> *LOL, ok now?*




I'll have this ready for you tomorrow. ^-^


----------



## Sara (Mar 18, 2007)

*Yay, thankyou.*


**


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 18, 2007)

Brook my sig done soon ? (im just asking  no need to rush just take ure time)also could u possibly use the text ''Broly'' instead ?


----------



## Haruko (Mar 18, 2007)

EDIT: I just saw your edit. DAMN

Oh well done.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 18, 2007)

Obito's Set:


----------



## Sara (Mar 18, 2007)

Gaara Hyuuga said:


> Obito's Set:


 
*LOL, thankyou so much. *


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 19, 2007)

Brook said:


> Oh well done.



Ahhhh great  love it


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks again for the Signature & Avatar. x3​


----------



## Haruko (Mar 19, 2007)

After Lazlow's ava request I cannot do ANY requests until Wednesday next week so don't ask. Sorry.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanl you all who helped in the production of my sig. I know it's a little late but hey.....


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 19, 2007)

Brook said:


> After Lazlow's ava request I cannot do ANY requests until Wednesday next week so don't ask. Sorry.



So it means that I'll get mine this week?


----------



## Haruko (Mar 19, 2007)

You will get yours but then I can do no more requests.


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 19, 2007)

Just so you guys know, I got a username change...Obv >_<


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2007)

Avatar:
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 





Link removed



Size: 150x150
Text: Savvy?
Effects: Up to the artists' imagination
Notes: Would appreciate as much of the image as possible, but whatever works.


Sig:
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 





Link removed



Size: Whatever works best with my note and the text
Text: Take what ye' can, give nothing back
Effects: Up to the artist's imagination
Notes: Just straight across of Jack's face/chest (and the bit of the sword if possible)... or whatever works best.

If things are too hectic or swamped for you guys, I can withdraw my request, just let me know.  No trouble, and I appreciate it.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 20, 2007)

*Kiba:*


----------



## Bleach (Mar 20, 2007)

i back with another sig request ^_^

What do you request? Signature
Who do you want to make it? Brook =]
Stock: Eat your vegetables children, and you’ll grow up to be big and strong like me
Main text: ~Wd0 
Effects and other: I wuld like to have random text around the the sig not 2 much though like 3-4 words. Words like "Yoruichi", "Godess of Speed","One and only" that would be good enough 

Ty  ill cred and rep when u finish


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 20, 2007)

@°‡Urahara‡°
brook is taking a rest from requests till next Wednesday. So  pick someone else.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *Kiba:*




Just in case anyone didn't know, Snow Princess is made of the purest and most solid forms of "Win" and "Pwn".  Many thanks, and rep for j00.


----------



## Haruko (Mar 21, 2007)

Lazlow hope that is what you wanted.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah, it's perfect, thanks.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 21, 2007)

Can someone make me a sig and avy for this?



Color: Your choice

Size: Biggest size allowed on NF

Text: The King


----------



## Haruko (Mar 21, 2007)

You have made a mistake with the link Shin.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 21, 2007)

Okay, I fixed it


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 21, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Can someone make me a sig and avy for this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'll handle this.
how's 450x150?


----------



## Haruko (Mar 21, 2007)

Isn't 550x 400 the biggest?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 21, 2007)

Mookville90 said:


> i'll handle this.
> how's 450x150?



Is that the best suitable size for the sig?

If so, then sure


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 21, 2007)

Man I really gotta cheak in >_>


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 21, 2007)

@shin
here are 4 versions
v1

v2

v3

v4


and here's a prototype av i can change it dependin on the sig you pick


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 21, 2007)

Kiba said:


> Just in case anyone didn't know, Snow Princess is made of the purest and most solid forms of "Win" and "Pwn".  Many thanks, and rep for j00.


Aww you're making me blush here  but I'm really glad that you liked it ^^


----------



## Bleach (Mar 21, 2007)

Mookville90 said:


> @??Urahara??
> brook is taking a rest from requests till next Wednesday. So  pick someone else.



2day is next wednesday xP lol.


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 21, 2007)

Brook said:


> After Lazlow's ava request I cannot do ANY requests until Wednesday *next week* so don't ask. Sorry.



And this was said *this* Monday.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 22, 2007)

Mookville90 said:


> @shin
> here are 4 versions
> v1
> 
> ...



Thanx it looks really good. I picked the 2nd sig so can you change the avy and make the avy bigger to fit a senior member?


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Mar 22, 2007)

*IM SORRY I FORGOT TO PUT THE STOCK!!!!!!!!!!!
*
May I Request a sig And avatar???

Avatar: I want L's Face as Avatar ^_^... (he's in the middle in white....)
*eD!t:*Stock : Link removed
Text:None
Sizeefault Size ....
Color:Any Color Will do ^_^

Sig:
Stock: Same as avatar
Text: Death Note
Size: Default Sig size... or its up to you
Color Any will do..

Will Give Credit Plus REP!!!


----------



## Bleach (Mar 22, 2007)

Mookville90 said:


> And this was said *this* Monday.



Oh Dang xP My fault lol. Umm can u do my sig then?


----------



## Bishop (Mar 22, 2007)

Can I have this in Sig form.

Nothing special, just could anyone fade all of these images in the sig. Minus the backgrounds of them. I would also like a background of a moon on a dark night.

Text in lower right corner: Wolf


the pics.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 22, 2007)

_|LoveHina|_ said:


> *IM SORRY I FORGOT TO PUT THE STOCK!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> May I Request a sig And avatar???
> 
> ...


I'm on it ^^ 

I'll edit this post with the results later 

Sorry for the late editing, I started working on it yesterday then I got a little busy and forgot to post it sooner!! Hope you like it though!





Don't forget to rehost it in your host account cause it might get deleted from mine if it gets crammed with pics.


----------



## Shiro (Mar 22, 2007)

*Sig Request for: Anybody*
Pic

Size: whatever
Text: Shikamaru
and then Tai
Color: Blue or Dark Green.
rep+ and credit


----------



## Foretold (Mar 22, 2007)

Can you do some thing creative with this pic:



Can you also make it this size?


Color:Any color execpt pink, yellow or orange please!

No text

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 22, 2007)

honor21 said:


> Can you do some thing creative with this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill do it tomorrow, no time left today


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks Snow Princess I'll give Credit + rep ^_^ I Like It


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 24, 2007)

Tai said:


> *Sig Request for: Anybody*
> Pic
> 
> Size: whatever
> ...



I'll work on this one later today.


----------



## Shiro (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanx Gaara!!!!!


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 24, 2007)

*What do you request?* 125x125 Avatar (Capture Deidara in it) & 287x107 Signature (Whole Image)
*Who do you want to make it?* Anyone
*Stock:* 
*What do you want as text, and what style of text?* Put "Cute Akatsuki" on the Signature choose any style of text you think matches with the image (No plain text)
*Effects and other:* Please add an effect that's very interesting. Probably like a broken glass?
Add the same effect on the avatar.

Thanks in advance! I'll +Rep & Credit the person who makes it.
Mail it to me when you're done. ​


----------



## Sara (Mar 24, 2007)

_*Request: A signature(size doesn' matter as long as it's not too big/small/Avatar(maybe 150x150?)*_


*No text please. D:*

*Effects/other: well if it would not be too hard to make it more...girlish? :\ Cause I feel it in my gutt that I'm gona keep being mistaken for a guy. So maybe lighter colours or whatever.*

*I'll rep and credit whoever does it as always.*


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 24, 2007)

Honor21


----------



## BSU:S-RANK SHINOBI (Mar 25, 2007)

What do you request?Signature and Avatar
Who do you want to make it? I don't really care.
Stock: 


What do you want as text, and what style of text? "Last of a Blood Line", don't really care what style of text as long as it looks good
Effects and other: I want it to look kinda dark and grungy if possible.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 25, 2007)

Shikamaru. said:


> Thanx Gaara!!!!!



Here you go, I hope you like it.


----------



## Shiro (Mar 25, 2007)

thanx again


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 25, 2007)

sig request for anyone:

Pic:
text: Itachi U.
color:grayish and dark red
sizeever
and maybe put the uchiha symbol in the background.


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 25, 2007)

Who's doing mine?​


----------



## Robman_13 (Mar 25, 2007)

Signature
I'd like for Garra Hyuuga to do it but anybody can
Stock:http://www.animecards.org/gallery/tc/list05/naruto/naruto-nranks/NARUTO-NRANKS-FF3a.jpg.html
Size: about this size but you can make it bigger http://www.animecards.org/gallery/tc/list05/naruto/naruto-nranks/NARUTO-NRANKS-FF3a.jpg.html
Text: Robman 13  Style: which ever looks best
Effects: I dont know, Do what you thinks best


----------



## Foretold (Mar 25, 2007)

Kanon ♥ said:


> Honor21



Thanks I love it!


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 25, 2007)

Robman_13 said:


> Signature
> I'd like for Garra Hyuuga to do it but anybody can
> Stock:http://www.animecards.org/gallery/tc/list05/naruto/naruto-nranks/NARUTO-NRANKS-FF3a.jpg.html
> Size: about this size but you can make it bigger http://www.animecards.org/gallery/tc/list05/naruto/naruto-nranks/NARUTO-NRANKS-FF3a.jpg.html
> ...




I'll try to have it done today. ^-^


----------



## Robman_13 (Mar 25, 2007)

No rush


----------



## Bishop (Mar 25, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Can I have this in Sig form.
> 
> Nothing special, just could anyone fade all of these images in the sig. Minus the backgrounds of them. I would also like a background of a moon on a dark night.
> 
> ...



Is my request that hard? I thought it was really simple.


----------



## Ray (Mar 25, 2007)

*Signature request*
*Stock*:

or this if that one isn't workable

I prefer the first one but understand if it can't be used.
*Size*: 300x150 or any size that works. 
*Text*: Ray in bold Red letters anywhere you see fit
*Effects*: Have fun with it Would like it to have blue effects

This is a request for Mookville


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 25, 2007)

who's doing mine.


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 25, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Is my request that hard? I thought it was really simple.



The pics are WAY too small

Itachi, ill do it tomorrow


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 25, 2007)

all right then thanx.


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 25, 2007)

Jeanne said:


> *What do you request?* 125x125 Avatar (Capture Deidara in it) & 287x107 Signature (Whole Image)
> *Who do you want to make it?* Anyone
> *Stock:*
> *What do you want as text, and what style of text?* Put "Cute Akatsuki" on the Signature choose any style of text you think matches with the image (No plain text)
> ...



^ If you guys need it.
I haven't got it yet. ^_^''​


----------



## Robman_13 (Mar 26, 2007)

Gaara Hyuuga said:


> I'll try to have it done today. ^-^



Oh well ....


----------



## Bishop (Mar 26, 2007)

Kanon ♥ said:


> The pics are WAY too small



Really!? I just wanted them faded in a small sig. If anything I would think you would have to make them smaller or something...


----------



## Bleach (Mar 26, 2007)

whered moook go =S


----------



## Sara (Mar 26, 2007)

*Who's doing mine?*


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 26, 2007)

hey Kanon did you mean you'd start mine today or it would be done by today.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 27, 2007)

Jeanne said:


> ^ If you guys need it.
> I haven't got it yet. ^_^''​




I'll do it.

@Obito: I'll do yours too.


----------



## Haruko (Mar 27, 2007)

HEY GUYS I AM BACK AND THEREFORE I CAN DO REQUESTS AGAIN.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 27, 2007)

look at Bishops.....


----------



## Haruko (Mar 27, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Can I have this in Sig form.
> 
> Nothing special, just could anyone fade all of these images in the sig. Minus the backgrounds of them. I would also like a background of a moon on a dark night.
> 
> ...



Yeah I can do that although it is hard. All of the pictures are cut on the sides. Also can you post the moon thing.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 27, 2007)

sure,SORRY, I didn't know it was a hard project.


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 27, 2007)

sorry guys here i am. 
i'lltake some of these now.


----------



## Foretold (Mar 27, 2007)

This will be my last request for a while.Unless i can find a better picture(Which i doubt it)

Okay can Mook or Brook please do my request!

My picture:



Can you make it this big:



Can you do something cool with the backround?

For the text can you put: Spirited Away

Which, by the way is a great movie!

THANK YOU SO MUCH. Oh if your too busy i can wait.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 27, 2007)

Jeanne's Request:


*Spoiler*: __ 











please rep and cred if you wish.


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 27, 2007)

Itachi: I got home late, so tomorrow, sowwy =_=


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 27, 2007)

i'll wait it just gives more suspence.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Robman_13 (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice reps and thx

edit:i cant rep you yet tommorow


----------



## Haruko (Mar 28, 2007)

Bishop I am tired and I have just got back so I haven't done yours but I will do it soon.


----------



## Haruko (Mar 28, 2007)

Bishop here is yours. If there are problems... (it was a tough request)


----------



## Bishop (Mar 28, 2007)

Thank you. I didn;t know it would be hard though, sowwyyyy.


----------



## Shiro (Mar 28, 2007)

Sig Request ^_^
Stock:Sorry if the stock a little crappy
Size: doesn't matter
Color:Black and white
Text: Shikamaru.


----------



## Haruko (Mar 28, 2007)

I will do honor's request.


----------



## Shiro (Mar 28, 2007)

Heres a better stock if you need it i just want the Shikamaru;


----------



## Mrs.UchihaSasuke (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello!!!! What are you guys talking about?


----------



## Haruko (Mar 28, 2007)

Excuse me no spamming please.


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok children, don't spam

Itachi


----------



## Kazuko (Mar 28, 2007)

Avatar : 120x120
Sig : 600 x 120 (Maximum values not absolute ones)
Who : Brook
Stock (Any of them) : 
this scene
this scene
this scene
this scene
Link removed
Text : Elementary...my dear Watson OR Emma (ill leave the decision to the artist ^^)


----------



## Bleach (Mar 28, 2007)

??Urahara?? said:


> i back with another sig request ^_^
> 
> What do you request? Signature
> Who do you want to make it? Brook =]
> ...



Well, since i asked you to mine originally before you left, then asked mook but he wasn't here and now your here... can u do mine Brook? ^_^


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 28, 2007)

wow thanx ummm do you want rep.


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 28, 2007)

LEONIUS said:


> *Signature request*
> *Stock*:
> 
> or this if that one isn't workable
> ...



i used the second one
and the red letters i couldnt fit the red letters to go with the sig but here it is


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 28, 2007)

Itachi U. said:


> wow thanx ummm do you want rep.



Just credit is all thats important, rep if you want


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 28, 2007)

allright.............................


----------



## Haruko (Mar 29, 2007)

Alright I will do Urahara's then honor's.


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll do shikamaru's


----------



## Shiro (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanx Mookville!!!!!!!!!  
I'll rep you now!!!! ^_^


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 29, 2007)

well here it is

hope ya like


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 29, 2007)

Announcement: I can't do requests for a few weeks as I will be working on assignments. Sorry. But I really wanna pass English.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 29, 2007)

Arent u like english master cause u ;like correct me on speeling and stuff....


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 29, 2007)

No spamming Slayer.


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 30, 2007)

For _anyone_

*A v a  R e q u e s t*
size: 125 x 125
stock: causing them to fall to the center of the Earth
[it's the guy infront, the one with the bandage]
~ No text. Do whatever you want, your style. GO WILD!  Make it prettiful, please. It's all I ask.


----------



## Shiro (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanx Mookville!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Powzor (Mar 30, 2007)

Signature request:

size: 350x120
render: 
Link removed
colour: Blue and Black
Text: Ikki, and somewhere else : I can see the wind-road


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 30, 2007)

Powzor said:


> Signature request:
> 
> size: 350x120
> render:
> ...



I'll do this request.


----------



## Haruko (Mar 31, 2007)

Honor I can't see your stock link.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 31, 2007)

Looks like you guys are really busy!! Anyhow I did Obito's and bsuboy's requests, seems like you guys forgot about them 3 pages ago XD 


*Obito's set:*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*bsuboy's set:*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sara (Mar 31, 2007)

*@Snow Princess:  thankyou so much they're gorgeous.<3*


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 31, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> For _anyone_
> 
> *A v a  R e q u e s t*
> size: 125 x 125
> ...



Its just an avatar, so ill do it ^-^


----------



## Foretold (Mar 31, 2007)

Here:


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 31, 2007)

Shirozaki


----------



## Shirou-chan (Apr 1, 2007)

*What do you request?* Sig and Ava
*Who do you want to make it?* Brook or Mookville90 fo the sig, Kanon ♥ for the ava
*Stock:* [Shinsen-Subs]​_Code​_Geass​_-​_23​_[57E7155D].avi
*Sig Text:* Shooting Star
*Ava Text:* Shirou-chan
*Ava Size:* 125x125


----------



## elektroniks (Apr 1, 2007)

@Shuroud-Chan
i'll handle the sig.


----------



## Haruko (Apr 1, 2007)

Here is Urahara's. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 1, 2007)

Kanon ♥ said:


> Shirozaki


Thanks.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Apr 2, 2007)

Powzor said:


> Signature request:
> 
> size: 350x120
> render:
> ...




Done I hope you like it ^^ just cred and rep if you want to.


----------



## Powzor (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks  Gaara Hyuuga   *REP*


----------



## Bleach (Apr 2, 2007)

Brook said:


> Here is Urahara's. Sorry for the delay.



Ty ty for the sig its soo lovely  +rep 

Gah brook i cant rep u D: gotta spread more rep T_T ill try later =S ill cred u tho


----------



## elektroniks (Apr 2, 2007)

@shiroui-chan
how ya like this?
v1

v2


----------



## Shirou-chan (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 4, 2007)

*What do you request?* Both, Avatar: 125x125 & Signature: 325x100
*Who do you want to make it?* Mookville90
*Stock:* 
*What do you want as text, and what style of text?* 
Dragged into darkness... (Top left of Signature) 
...Bring me back to the Light (Bottom Right of Signature)
*Effects and other:* Some kind of glowing effect or bright effect

Thanks in advance! I will give credit/rep once you're done. Mail me when you're finished so I know when to come pick up! Thank you very very much.


----------



## elektroniks (Apr 4, 2007)

do you want that japanese writing on it?


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 4, 2007)

Mookville90 said:


> do you want that japanese writing on it?



I'll have the Japanese writing on the Avatar only if you can fit it in. :]


----------



## Kazuko (Apr 4, 2007)

Is it inappropriate to check if one's request is being done or if its being planned to be made ? ^^


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2007)

Got a request to whoever's willing, please. :3

Avatar -
Stock: 

 (Sorry for the huge pic XD)
Size: 150x150
Color/Effects: Up to artist
Text: Regardless of warnings...

Sig -
Stock: 


Size: Up to you (preferably something large XD)
Color/Effects: Up to artist
Text: ...the future doesn't scare me at all


----------



## INSANITY (Apr 4, 2007)

Since I'm too lazy to make my sig today cause Photoshop is being a pain in the ass, I'd like a request.

*Sig*

Size: 400x135
Colors: Redish/whatnot
Text: Dread the Mondays
Text 2: Silver_Dragon

*Avy*
Stock: same as sig
Size: 150x150
Colors: Same as sig
Text: Dread the Mondays

Please and thank you~ <3

Will rep. 

~SD


----------



## elektroniks (Apr 4, 2007)

jeanne can you find a different pic cuz im not really feeling that one. the bg gets into the actual picture when i try to render it.(rendering skills are not top notch at the moment). i'll look for a seperate/ or the same render somewhere else. i could still use this pic as the av though.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Apr 4, 2007)

can anyone do a quick request for me?


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Apr 4, 2007)

i'll do it ^.^


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Apr 4, 2007)

ok ava and sig request

stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 




I would just like sasuke plz




ava - 
size - 150/150
background - whatever looks nice
text - none

sig-
size - normal
background - same as ava
text - basye 

thanks


----------



## Kazuko (Apr 5, 2007)

Studmuffin what about mine? Want me to find new stocks?


----------



## Haruko (Apr 5, 2007)

No I will do yours first.

EIDT Here is yours Kazuko. Simple I know but it looked so nice.


----------



## Kazuko (Apr 5, 2007)

ohhhh Kawaiiii  

Thank you alot!


----------



## elektroniks (Apr 5, 2007)

hey guys i changed my name so yeah.


----------



## Haruko (Apr 5, 2007)

As have I. As you may have noticed.


----------



## piers007 (Apr 5, 2007)

well i have loads of animated avitars like mine so ask me who you want i have every charcter i think giv me rep + credit though ?


----------



## piers007 (Apr 5, 2007)

hi, i have loads of avatars, like of every character and their animated(like mine) just ask me for who u want, and maybe wat their doing and i will gt it for u and in return u giv rep and credit


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Apr 5, 2007)

1. They are not your work.
2. No spamming in this thread.


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 5, 2007)

*@elektroniks -* Hmmm... I'm just wondering. Is my request being worked on right now? Btw, I'm trying to get the image rendered. Dx (Still waiting for it)


----------



## Shirou-chan (Apr 5, 2007)

still waitin on my ava


----------



## elektroniks (Apr 5, 2007)

yeah i just had to handle something but soon as i get home i'll get started.


----------



## Rayzr (Apr 5, 2007)

Size = 350x150
Picture of = Kakashi and Tsunade 

- holding each other
- on the bed together
- holding hands
- kissing

^ one of those above please..

a border would be nice ^__^


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 6, 2007)

Rayzr said:


> Size = 350x150
> Picture of = Kakashi and Tsunade
> 
> - holding each other
> ...



You need to provide a pic


----------



## Franklin Stein (Apr 6, 2007)

Avatar -
Stock:
Size: 50x50
Color/Effects: Up to artist
Text: zero1709

Sig -
Stock: Size: 450x150
Color/Effects: Up to artist
Text: zero1709 smile forever


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 6, 2007)

Ill do it Zero, but you typoed your avvy demensions, what are they?


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Apr 7, 2007)

basye said:


> ok ava and sig request
> 
> stock -
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...






Cred and rep if you want. I hope you like it.


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 7, 2007)

elektroniks said:


> yeah i just had to handle something but soon as i get home i'll get started.



Are you done w/ the avy/sig yet? I think it's been 2 or 3 days already.


----------



## INSANITY (Apr 7, 2007)

Silver_Dragon said:


> Since I'm too lazy to make my sig today cause Photoshop is being a pain in the ass, I'd like a request.
> 
> *Sig*
> 
> ...



Can someone do this for me please?? I'll credit and rep. <3
(Besides, it's been like 3 or 4 days D8)


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 7, 2007)

I want a sig and avy for this:


Size: 400x200 (Somewhere around there)
Color: Your choice
Text: Gutts

Thanx in advance. I'll cred and rep


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 7, 2007)

Zero:




God I hate sasuke

Silver Dragon Your next
Than ~shin~


----------



## elektroniks (Apr 7, 2007)

Jeanne said:


> Are you done w/ the avy/sig yet? I think it's been 2 or 3 days already.



im not home i've been at my cousins house for the last 2 days, and i should be back sunday night in time for school the next day.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Apr 7, 2007)

Gaara Hyuuga said:


> Cred and rep if you want. I hope you like it.


its very good but you forgot to make the ava


----------



## Fai (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello~ 
I would like to request ! ^^

What do you request? Both.
Stock: click here
Text: 
Sig - Embrace, Subtext - おはようございます~ <---> (If you can't use Kiragana,can you put 'Ohayo gozaimasu~' instead !)
Avy - Gentle
^ (If the Text and Subtext would look better reversed, then feel free to put it that way.)
Effects and other: Anything you want to add D:

Arigatou ne~! 
<333


----------



## Haruko (Apr 8, 2007)

I CANT DO ANY MORE REQUESTS UNTIL MONDAY NEXT WEEK (AFTER WHICH I SHALL ONLY DO REQUESTS SPECIFICALLY FOR ME)


----------



## elektroniks (Apr 8, 2007)

im back and im strating on Jeanne request.


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 8, 2007)

Silver Dragon





How come I was never told that studmuffin is doing requests?


----------



## Haruko (Apr 8, 2007)

I am Brook you crazy fool


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 8, 2007)

You got nastier too
So better STFU

Shin




Ok people, you can start giving me good stock any time now 0_o


----------



## Haruko (Apr 8, 2007)

Alright I shall calm down. Sorry


----------



## INSANITY (Apr 8, 2007)

Kanon ♥ said:


> Silver Dragon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thanks!! <3333



*credits & reps* >:3


----------



## Demyx-Kun (Apr 8, 2007)

hey may i reuqest? do i have enough posts? if so

pic:
colors: any that goes with it
size: any


----------



## Shirou-chan (Apr 8, 2007)

STill waiting for my ava!


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 8, 2007)

Demyx-Kun said:


> hey may i reuqest? do i have enough posts? if so
> 
> pic:
> colors: any that goes with it
> size: any



You have enough but
1) That stock sucks
2) Follow the guidelines on how to post a request



Shirou-chan said:


> STill waiting for my ava!



Repost & ill do it ^^


----------



## Shirou-chan (Apr 8, 2007)

Shirou-chan said:


> *What do you request?* Sig and Ava
> *Who do you want to make it?* Brook or Mookville90 fo the sig, Kanon ♥ for the ava
> *Stock:* Fucking art stealer
> *Sig Text:* Shooting Star
> ...



There u go~!


----------



## Demyx-Kun (Apr 8, 2007)

ok

What do you request? both sig and avy
Who do you want to make it? 
Stock: 
What do you want as text, and what style of text? Love and Beauty Shock
Effects and other:


----------



## Shirou-chan (Apr 8, 2007)

.


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 8, 2007)

Demyx-Kun said:


> ok
> 
> What do you request? both sig and avy
> Who do you want to make it?
> ...



Looks like its easy to render, so ill do it =D

Here


----------



## Demyx-Kun (Apr 9, 2007)

why thanks a whole lot ^_^


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 9, 2007)

Kanon ♥ said:


> You got nastier too
> So better STFU
> 
> Shin
> ...



Sorry if that was a bad stock. I couldn't find any other good picture of Gutts. 

It's really good. Reps and cred


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 9, 2007)

NP
Theres not much for berserk stock


----------



## Ember (Apr 9, 2007)

Can someone please make me an itachi signature and can it say (the itachi trio) at the bottom.Hoever makes it gets a prize.


----------



## Fai (Apr 9, 2007)

Kusanagi. said:


> Hello~
> I would like to request ! ^^
> 
> What do you request? Both.
> ...



Umm...I don't think anyone started this yet, ne ? 
I would like cancel this request ^^.
Thank you.


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 9, 2007)

Ill do it Kusanagi.


----------



## Shiro (Apr 9, 2007)

I'd like a sig request;
Pic:

just konohamaru
Text: Shikamaru.
Color: whatever looks best
size: doesn't matter ^_^
rep+ and credit


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 9, 2007)

Shikamaru. said:


> I'd like a sig request;
> Pic:
> 
> just konohamaru
> ...



Do you have any better stock?


----------



## Shiro (Apr 9, 2007)

well not really....


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Apr 9, 2007)

*Request* : Signature. 

*Stock* :  

*Effects* : Make it black and white(If possible) and outline it black and shape it like my Avy please.


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 10, 2007)

MagnaVox said:


> *Request* : Signature.
> 
> *Stock* :
> 
> *Effects* : Make it black and white(If possible) and outline it black and shape it like my Avy please.



Ill see what I can do

Edit
Here


Kusanagi, urs is still being rendered


----------



## Sara (Apr 11, 2007)

Request for whoever does it. DD:

*Request:* Signature/avatar.
*Stock: *Link

*Signature size/avatar size:* Same as the one I`m using now.
*Text/Colours/Effects: *no text/whatever the artist thinks/whatever the artist likes and thinks would go best (rounded edges OR a border would be nice too :3 )

REP/CREDIT TO WHO DOES THIS. Thankyou.


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 11, 2007)

Obito said:


> Request for whoever does it. DD:
> 
> *Request:* Signature/avatar.
> *Stock: *Link
> ...



I can try it, but im not sure how good it will turn out, the pic is kinda narrow ^^"

Here


----------



## Sara (Apr 11, 2007)

ooh, that was fast. It`s gorgeous. Thankyou!


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 11, 2007)

Maybe ill be known for effiency now xD


----------



## Bleach (Apr 12, 2007)

hi im back 

What do you request? Signature
Who do you want to make it? I dont care *skip* 
Stock
*Spoiler*: __ 



:Shippuden Screencaps
Shippuden Screencaps (i know its a toy xP)
Shippuden Screencaps



Text: Wd0
Subtext: Lover of the Classics
Effects and other: Well, i have alot of pictures and if you can i would like them to be sorat spread out through the signature. If you cant do that or are having problems just tell me and ill try 2 fix :S


EDIT: Fixed them.. toook out 2nd one.. i 4getting the old animes i liked T_T besides old pokemon lol...


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 12, 2007)

The stocks are way too small, theres no way I can render them, please find a better stock.


----------



## Death Sonjo (Apr 12, 2007)

Request Type: Sig and Avatar
Stock:
Text:The Springtime of Youth. (My name, also. I don't mind if you can't the kantakana out.)
Side notes: I just want the Main Lee picture (The one that's the biggest). Not the game sreenshots.

Avatar
100x100
Text: Sonjo
Sidenotes:Again, just the main picuture of Lee.

Thanks.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 13, 2007)

Kanon ♥ said:


> The stocks are way too small, theres no way I can render them, please find a better stock.



I thought i changed the 2nd and third one  ... the first and 4th are fine ima go find diff ones for 2nd and 3rd


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 13, 2007)

Can you help me make a ava out of this?


Same color please. 
Can there be a blackish frame?

Can you also make it the size of this pic 
 Sorry Obito, I used your ava as an example.


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 13, 2007)

Death Sonjo said:


> Request Type: Sig and Avatar
> Stock:Link removed
> Text:The Springtime of Youth. (My name, also. I don't mind if you can't the kantakana out.)
> Side notes: I just want the Main Lee picture (The one that's the biggest). Not the game sreenshots.
> ...



Yes.



//DUCKS.4.CUP!!// said:


> Can you help me make a ava out of this?
> 
> 
> Same color please.
> ...



And Yes.

Sonjo




DUCKS4CUP


----------



## KnightofLightning (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey, I've got a sig request...
heres the picture: 

I'd like the backround to be dark red and black, evil looking.
I would like the text to say "Foolish little brother..." in one corner and in the other corner i would like it to say KnightofLightning.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the avatar! Its amazing!!


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Apr 14, 2007)

KnightofLightning said:


> Hey, I've got a sig request...
> heres the picture:
> 
> I'd like the backround to be dark red and black, evil looking.
> ...



I'll do it.


----------



## Dre (Apr 14, 2007)

I dont know if you guys can do GIF sigs but here it goes



I just need these pictures to change every few seconds

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 










If you can, in the 3rd picture dont show the bottom so the text cant be seen. I'll credit and rep you. If you dont wanna do it or your busy its cool. Thanks in advance.


----------



## KnightofLightning (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks Gaara Hyuuga, I cant wait ^^


----------



## Mello (Apr 14, 2007)

avatar request if the picture works:



Text: none
Color: green (yes I love green)
size: 125x125
 will rep and credit


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 14, 2007)

Mello said:


> avatar request if the picture works:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill do it now ^^

EDIT:
here


----------



## Dre (Apr 14, 2007)

Dre said:


> I dont know if you guys can do GIF sigs but here it goes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn did I get skipped


----------



## Mello (Apr 14, 2007)

Kanon ♥ said:


> Ill do it now ^^
> 
> EDIT:
> here



Thank you its so pretty


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 15, 2007)

Dre said:


> damn did I get skipped



I cant do animation, sorry.
Im not sure who does either


----------



## Foretold (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't mean to sound like a jerk, but Studmuffin(Brook) are you almost done with my sig? It has been 2 weeks.


----------



## KnightofLightning (Apr 15, 2007)

I cant wait til my sig gets finished ^^


----------



## elektroniks (Apr 15, 2007)

damn kanon you've been running the shop by yourself pretty well. Well i'll do the next one just to help out.


----------



## Haruko (Apr 15, 2007)

honor21 said:


> I don't mean to sound like a jerk, but Studmuffin(Brook) are you almost done with my sig? It has been 2 weeks.



No I posted saying I had a problem with the render.


----------



## Foretold (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh, well this picture is a little different, but willl it work?


----------



## Haruko (Apr 15, 2007)

Can you repost the request sorry. I will do it later.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Apr 15, 2007)

Request for elektroniks, Sandmuffin, or kanon

*Size:* Whatever
*Stocks:* [Shinsen-Subs]​_Darker​_Than​_Black​_-​_02​_[E5BCDDA2].avi and [Shinsen-Subs]​_Darker​_Than​_Black​_-​_02​_[E5BCDDA2].avi
*Color:* Whatever
*Text:* From the Fang of Sadistic Punishment


----------



## Foretold (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks, and can you make it the same size as this:



Text: Spirited Away

And can  you do something cool to the backround, something similer to your first sig's backround, because that has some awesome effects, if you don't mind.


----------



## elektroniks (Apr 15, 2007)

Shirou-chan said:


> Request for elektroniks, Sandmuffin, or kanon
> 
> *Size:* Whatever
> *Stocks:* [AonE]​_El​_Cazador​_de​_la​_Bruja​_-​_02​_[9DF28F25].avi and [AonE]​_El​_Cazador​_de​_la​_Bruja​_-​_02​_[9DF28F25].avi
> ...



this should be easy. check by same time tomorrow. or later tonight.


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 15, 2007)

KnightofLightning said:


> I cant wait til my sig gets finished ^^



HOLY SHIT I FORGOT ABOUT IT!
Sorry man, ill do it tomorrow (monday)


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 16, 2007)

Bump

Knightoflightning


----------



## Mangekyō (Apr 16, 2007)

Just curious can you guys do multiple banners at once, maybe 2 or 3?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 17, 2007)

Can you make another ava for me with this pic? 



Can it focus on Ichigo top left corner? 150x 150 please. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Bleach (Apr 17, 2007)

sum1 doing my sigs? O_o its ok if ur busy im just wondering


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 17, 2007)

I told you already that I can't =/


----------



## elektroniks (Apr 17, 2007)

Shirou-chan said:


> Request for elektroniks, Sandmuffin, or kanon
> 
> *Size:* Whatever
> *Stocks:* Here's a pic of me to work off of. and Here's a pic of me to work off of.
> ...



i chose the first one and here's what i did.

*God i hate the text*


----------



## Haruko (Apr 18, 2007)

I hate that text as well but mine is failing again too. I would actaully say that is your best MOok

honor delay but yeah


----------



## Bleach (Apr 18, 2007)

Kanon ♥ said:


> I told you already that I can't =/



u said because the stocks were too small but i changed the stocks like after u said that and they are fine now =/ i think


----------



## Foretold (Apr 18, 2007)

THANK YOU SO MUCH. It looks great.


----------



## Patience (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello! I'm here to request both a sig and avy.
(I had made this for a different thread but I got impatient.....fast)
Oh, its pokemon because of the newly released game.

*Sig*

*Links*:



*Color Scheme*: Whatever looks good
*Size*: 400x150
*Text*: Pokemon Diamond & Pearl
*Specifications*: None

*Avatar*

*Links*:
Same as above
Or whatever looks good.

*Color Scheme*: Same as above
*Size*: 150x150
*Text*: Shikamaru Uzumaki
*Specifications*: None

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mangekyō (Apr 25, 2007)

Umm..No one's answered my question yet.


----------



## Saurus (Apr 25, 2007)

*Request:
*
*Sig + Ava(150x150)*
Stock

Text: Saurus
Other than that feel free to do whatever u want else, even add text that you feel is right


----------



## Haruko (Apr 25, 2007)

I cant do any more requests. Soz.


----------



## Notaku (Apr 25, 2007)

never mind cancel this request


----------



## Kazuko (Apr 25, 2007)

Studmuffin said:


> I cant do any more requests. Soz.



Sad to hear  

I change my request to whomever wants to do it then.


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 25, 2007)

This thread's makers are kinda dead, Im helping out at Shirozaki's thread, if a mod wants to close this they can.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 26, 2007)

*This thread will be closed.*
According to Kanon/Kyoka.


----------

